# Woom4 Off & Follow-Me Tandemkupplung



## jomaxy (30. Juli 2020)

Hallo, gerne würden wir das Woom4 Off auch wieder mit unserer Follow-Me Tandemkupplung verwenden. Problem ist jedoch, dass das Vorderrad mit einer 15x100mm Steckachse an der Gabel befestigt ist und es hierfür leider keine Adapter (offiziell) von Follow-Me gibt. Hat jemand zufällig die ähnliche Challenge gehabt und möglicherweise eine Lösung dafür? Für Tips und Empfehlungen schon mal 1000 Dank Vorab!

Viele Grüße
Martin


----------



## Steffi272 (21. März 2021)

Hallo,
wir stehen gerade vor dem selben Problem.
Gibt es mittlerweile eine Lösung um das OFF mit dem Follow me zu nutzen?

Viele Grüße 

Steffi Kurz


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## jomaxy (21. März 2021)

Steffi272 schrieb:


> Hallo,
> wir stehen gerade vor dem selben Problem.
> Gibt es mittlerweile eine Lösung um das OFF mit dem Follow me zu nutzen?
> 
> ...


Schaut euch mal das an https://www.kinderfahrradfinder.de/blog/post/towwhee-traxmtb-abschleppsysteme-im-test oder das haben wir nun https://www.bikebox-shop.de/fahrrad...MIxKDLhZHB7wIVUQOLCh3P0AH3EAQYAiABEgJ47vD_BwE Ist eigentlich eine gute Alternative weil Woom4 und follow me get nicht...


----------



## Steffi272 (21. März 2021)

Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, aber die 2 Varianten fallen leider raus.
Ich brauche ein System, damit ich das Kinderrad ziehen kann ohne Kind auf dem Rad.


----------



## jomaxy (21. März 2021)

Steffi272 schrieb:


> Vielen Dank für die Rückmeldung, aber die 2 Varianten fallen leider raus.
> Ich brauche ein System, damit ich das Kinderrad ziehen kann ohne Kind auf dem Rad.


Ah ok dann stellt sich nur das Earlyrider Pendant zum Woom4 zur Wahl...


----------



## ursusovaris (21. Mai 2022)

Sorry fürs Aufwärmen, aber vielleicht hilfts ja noch jemandem:

Ich habe einen Adapter konstruiert und drehen lassen, der sich in die (originale) Steckachse des Wooms einschrauben lässt. Er funktioniert somit nur für das Woom 4 Off (ohne Federgabel), bzw. für Räder mit der gleichen Gabel- bzw. Steckachsendimension. Das Prinzip an sich sollte sich allerdings auch auf andere Steckachsen übertragen lassen.


In der Steckachse ist ein kleiner Plastik-Einsatz (ich vermute als Anschlag für den Inbusschlüssel), welcher leicht mit einem 7mm Bohrer ausgebohrt werden kann. Die Steckachse selbst bleibt dabei unbeschädigt - es geht nur um den Kunststoff.


Um den Lack des Wooms zu schonen, habe ich noch Beilagscheiben aus Filz auf den Adapter geklebt. Da der Adapter nicht das Laufrad in der Gabel fixieren muss, reicht es, ihn handfest anzuziehen. Insgesamt passt das Woom 4 Off (ohne Federgabel) so grade noch in die FollowMe. In der Breite sinds wenige mm Luft, der Abstand von Bremsscheibe und -sattel zum Gestänge der FollowMe beträgt ca. 1 cm. Ich denke das ist ausreichend, aber weniger sollte es nicht sein, da sich die FollowMe beim Fahren ja auch immer etwas      verwindet.


Da es sich um eine do-it-yourself-Lösung handelt, erfolgt die Benutzung jedoch natürlich auf eigene Gefahr, ich kann klarerweise keine Haftung übernehmen. Ich denke, dass damit auch FollowMe selbst aus der Produkthaftung draußen ist.


----------



## ursusovaris (21. Mai 2022)




----------



## n1x0n (13. Juni 2022)

ursusovaris schrieb:


> Sorry fürs Aufwärmen, aber vielleicht hilfts ja noch jemandem:
> 
> Ich habe einen Adapter konstruiert und drehen lassen, der sich in die (originale) Steckachse des Wooms einschrauben lässt. Er funktioniert somit nur für das Woom 4 Off (ohne Federgabel), bzw. für Räder mit der gleichen Gabel- bzw. Steckachsendimension. Das Prinzip an sich sollte sich allerdings auch auf andere Steckachsen übertragen lassen.
> 
> ...


Hallo Ursusovaris,
könnte man bei dir eine solchen Adapter bestellen und was würde der mich kosten?
Wenn du jemanden hast der das schonmal genau so gemacht hast, ist das vermutlich einfacher und günstiger, als wenn ich mir hier jemanden suchen muss...
Danke schon vorab und vg
Nixon


----------



## ursusovaris (13. Juni 2022)

Hallo n1x0n,

ich kenne auch niemanden persönlich, der eine Drehbank hat und damit umgehen kann. Ich hab die Teile online bestellt: https://www.drehteile-nord.de/ (ich hoffe Fremdlinks sind hier erlaubt)

Da gibts einen relativ einfachen Online-Konfigurator, mit dem man die Teile "konstruieren" kann. Gekostet hat das ganze ca. 80 Euro, plus Versandkosten, welche lieferzeitabhängig sind.

Gerne, LG!


----------



## n1x0n (13. Juni 2022)

Danke dir ursusovaris, wirklich super Sache. 
Wieder was gelernt, genauso simple wie genial, dass man das direkt online konfigurieren und bestellen kann.
Bin schon sehr gespannt...hab grad mal ne Anfrage abgesetzt 
vg


----------



## ursusovaris (1. Juli 2022)

Bin grad retour aus dem Fahrradurlaub, hab meinen 5jährigen viele Kilometer mit der FollowMe gezogen. Hat alles super funktioniert.

Gib Bescheid, wenn du den Adapter verbaut hast. Würd mich interessieren, ob alles geklappt hat! LG


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## n1x0n (29. August 2022)

so nun komme ich endlich dazu, zu berichten wie es bei mir lief.
Habe den Adapter drehen lassen, da ich in der Schweiz lebe war das mit der Onlinevariante, leider etwas komplizierter. Glücklicherweise habe ich mich dafür entschieden und letzlich auch jemanden hier vor Ort gefunden der mir das Teil dreht (war gar nicht so einfach, da keiner an Einzelaufträgen interessiert war).

Jedenfalls gab es bei unserem Woom 4 Off (aktuelles Modell 2022) keine Plastikappe in der Achse, musste also nicht bohren.
Allerdings musste ich nochmal etwas nacharbeiten lassen, da der Innendurchmesser der Steckachse (wo dann der Achsadapter durch musste) offensichtlich etwas kleiener war als die 7 mm...jedenfalls habe ich nochmal 0.2 mm (7 - 0.2 mm) abnehmen lassen und dann ging der Adapter auch durch meine Steckachse, wenn auch immernoch recht streng.
Meine Messung hatte zwar auch 7 mm ergeben, konnte allerdings nicht abschliessend sagen ob es an Ungenauigkeiten beim drehen kam oder ob tatsächlich der Innendurchmesser kleiner war...um 10tel mm zu messen fehlt mir die Ausrüstung.
Installation wie von ursusovaris beschrieben, absolut easy...
Fahrradtour über den Brünnig Pass haben wir direkt im Anschluss erfolgreich absolviert...die Adapter haben perfekt funktioniert.

Vielen Dank nochmal an @ursusovaris


----------



## bikeoholiker (12. September 2022)

Hallo denkt ihr das das Woom4 off air also mit Federgabel da auch noch reinpasst? Haben noch das woom3 im Einsatz, und das klappt mit den kuppeln super.


----------



## n1x0n (13. September 2022)

@bikeoholiker; An der Bremse ist es schon recht eng, wie das mit der Federgabel dann passt kann ich nicht beurteilen, schau die mal das Bild oben von ursovaris an, da sieht man es recht gut. Aber Achshöhe und Breite sollten gleich sein, genau wie das Laufrad selbst auch die gleichen Dimensionen haben dürfte und damit auch die Bremse an der gleichen Stelle sitzt. Also grundsätzlich würde ich sagen ja…aber Sicherheit wird dir nur ein Test geben.


----------



## ursusovaris (13. September 2022)

Hallo!

@n1x0n Freut mich, dass es auch bei dir geklappt hat! Offensichtlich verwendet Woom beim 2022er eine leicht abgeänderte Steckachse. Wir haben das 2021er Modell. Ich hab die Achse mangels Werkzeug auch nicht exakt vermessen, allerdings ist ein 7mm Bohrer nahezu Spielfrei durchgegangen (abgesehen von dem Kunststoff-Einsatz). So ist das Maß zustande gekommen.

@bikeoholiker Wie Nixon schon sagt, musst du das mal ausprobieren, aus der Ferne kann ich das auch nicht sagen. Wenn ich mir Fotos ansehe fürchte ich allerdings, dass sich das nicht ausgeht. Die Bremse kein Problem denke ich. Aber die Gabel selbst sieht deutlich breiter aus. Sofern Woom beim Off Air das gleiche Laufrad bzw. die gleiche Nabe benutzt, erhöht sich die Gesamtbreite durch die Tauchrohre doch deutlich. Am Besten du fährst mit der FollowMe mal bei einem Händler vorbei und hältst das Off Air mal rein.


----------



## bikeoholiker (26. September 2022)

Hallo zusammen,
ich habe mir heute das Woom 4 off air angeschaut. Die breite der Federgaben ist 160mm das passt leider nicht mehr ohne gröbere Modifikationen in die Follow-Me Kupplung.
Was mir aber noch aufgefallen ist, der Rahmen ist ja nicht rund sondern unten eher eckig.
Passt da die Original Unterrohrklammer überhaupt, oder muss da auch gebastelt werden?


----------



## n1x0n (26. September 2022)

Hmm, bin mir noch nicht so ganz schlüssig was genau du meinst.
Spricht du mit "eher eckig" vom woom off (ohne air)? Falls ja vermutlich die Gabel?
Was meinst du mit Unterrohrklammern?
Fürs Woom 4 off, kann ich sagen, muss nichts gebastelt werden, ausser die von Ursusovaris definierten Adapter (beim 22er Model 6.95 mm anstatt 7).


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## ursusovaris (12. Oktober 2022)

Hi bikeoholiker, sorry für die späte Antwort. Die Klemme am Unterrohr passt trotz des unrunden Querschnittes ganz gut - siehe Foto. LG, ursusovaris


----------



## bikeoholiker (15. Oktober 2022)

ursusovaris schrieb:


> Hi bikeoholiker, sorry für die späte Antwort. Die Klemme am Unterrohr passt trotz des unrunden Querschnittes ganz gut - siehe Foto. LG, ursusovaris


Danke für das Foto.
Hab das Bike mittlerweile gekauft und muss mir jetzt noch den Adapter drehen.
Hab auch das off air ausprobiert, hab aber keine Möglichkeit gesehen das mit der Tandemkupplung zu adaptieren.


----------

